# Wanted Plant Product Testers



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

If you looked at my tank journals you know I'm pretty "green" in my substrate choices. Or, maybe "Brown" might be a better word? :hihi:

I believe I've come up with an organic root cap. I've basically put "poop" in a cap. I'm looking for a few people to test GEN 1. The product is 100% organic, in a safe and conservative dose level. 

The testers will grow two of the same species, appx the same size plant, in opposite sides of the same tank. One gets the GEN 1 Root Caps, one doesn't. Not the strickest application of scientific method, I know. But, it will serve the purpose.

The testers will take a pic Day 1, 15, 30 and 45 pic of both plants. also, do a product review.

The plants will need to be rooted Sp. and *ONLY* standard type inert or qusi-inert substrates, *NO "DIRT" substrates.*

If your interested, Add your name, plant you'd use and your substrate, to the list. Then post a copy of the whole list. I will supply enough caps to run the test and if this is successful the testers will receive an order of the caps after the test is completed.

1. DogFish, C. Parva, Black Diamond Blasting Grit. 
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd help, but all my tanks are "dirty" :icon_conf


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I know you got my back!

Since these are kinda "dirt" Caps, not much sense in putting them IN more Dirt.

:biggrin:


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I know you got my back!
> 
> Since these are kinda "dirt" Caps, not much sense in putting them IN more Dirt.
> 
> :biggrin:


Roger. If you don't get enough people I do have a 5g I could set up real quick with Black Diamond. Not sure if that would be enough space between the "poo-cap" to be scientific though.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

That really just depends on the plant & how fast the roots grow. You could place a pc of glass or plastic as a divider. 

I'm setting mine up in clay pots.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

What about flourite? I have a heavily planted low tech 10 gallon with flourite, would that work? I would just clear an area on each side and use ludwigia.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll do it. I have a high tech 75g tank or I can do it in my 20T low tech tank, both have the same substrate.

1. DogFish, C. Parva, Black Diamond Blasting Grit. 
2. Nubster, Hygrophila corymbosa, Petco brand black sand
3.
4.
5.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> What about flourite? I have a heavily planted low tech 10 gallon with flourite, would that work? I would just clear an area on each side and use ludwigia.


Sure, get on the train.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

1. DogFish, C. Parva, Black Diamond Blasting Grit. 
2. Nubster, Hygrophila corymbosa, Petco brand black sand
3.10gallonplanted, L. Arcuata, Seachem Red Flourite 
4.
5.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I could probably help I have swords on either end of my tank, both regular and amazon sword. The only problem is my swords on one end are all clumped... might be hard to identify one that would be used for the testing using black diamond as well. Let me know if that works if so I would lend a hand


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Only two more people.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Would Dwarf Sagittaria work?


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

1. DogFish, C. Parva, Black Diamond Blasting Grit. 
2. Nubster, Hygrophila corymbosa, Petco brand black sand
3.10gallonplanted, L. Arcuata, Seachem Red Flourite 
4. Dragonfish, Crypt wendtii, turface pro league
5.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Would Dwarf Sagittaria work?


Yes sir!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Riddle me this Dogfish...if I was to purchase some clay pots as you are using, then use an inert substrate (gravel/sand) to fill them, and then simply set them in a dirt tank do you think they would be effected by the dirt and mess with the results?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Riddle me this Dogfish...if I was to purchase some clay pots as you are using, then use an inert substrate (gravel/sand) to fill them, and then simply set them in a dirt tank do you think they would be effected by the dirt and mess with the results?


No I that matters at all. We're testing root supplement, What happens in the water isn't an issue. I would like a sample with constuction sand/gravel. Two 4" pots won't need more than a two big handfuls of sand. I use that as a Cap myself, just need a serous rinsing. you can put a little pc. of news paper on the bottom drain hole so you don't mess up your tank...well, and keep the sand in the pot.

Are you in?

BTW - 4" clay pots @ Menards 77cents ea.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

What susbtrate do you want? I have two options...black diamond or plain old gravel




1. DogFish, C. Parva, Black Diamond Blasting Grit. 
2. Nubster, Hygrophila corymbosa, Petco brand black sand
3. 10gallonplanted, L. Arcuata, Seachem Red Flourite 
4. Dragonfish, Crypt wendtii, turface pro league
5. Daximus, Dwarf Sagittaria, standard aquarium gravel


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

O.K.!!!

If you 5 will please send me a PM with your mailing info. I'll mail out Sat morning. I'l like everyone to start on the 15th. I think the mail will get to you in time.

Would you please all posts up the Stats of your tank?

Size, Lights, water temp and perimeters if you test, bio-load, liquid frets, w/c schedule. Please include the age of the plants. I'll be using emerssed grown 
C.Parva. So this may show a difference in melt & recovery time.

This is the 2nd batch of Parva I've bought from this vendor (from our Swap meet) So, I have some expectations on the melt cycle.

This is good so well, I'd also like to test my 2nd Mix. So, I'll offer the same to 5 people for GEN II caps. I would like yo include other types of substrate. 

GEN II Test Grp.

1. NWA- Planted, Amazon Sword- Black Diamond 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Please sign up, copy & post


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogfish, here are your options with me...

#1. 5 gallon, bare bottom, no fish, no plants, no nothing. Little direct sunlight complemented by a timed desk lamp. (Might make a decent control setup) 

(heater/filter/Betta/Shrimp can be added at your request)

#2. 30 gallon, dirt with gravel cap, couple fish, no plants. Stupid low light 17w on a timer.

#3. 90 gallon, dirt with black diamond cap, lots of fish, tons of plants. 4x32 watt T8 on timer and a little Co2. (My main established tank)

Since I'm going potted you have your choice of locations. I kinda think the 5 gallon "control" would be the most interesting. No ferts, no fish waste, no Co2, real light...might hinge the results more on the "poo-tab" than my other tanks.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

55 gallon
1 x 54 watt T5HO
No liquid ferts
1/month 25% WC
Current bio load:
2 angelfish
6 zebra danios
1 neon tetra
2 electric blue rams
3 BN plecos


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Dogfish, here are your options with me...
> 
> #1. 5 gallon, bare bottom, no fish, no plants, no nothing. Little direct sunlight complemented by a timed desk lamp. (Might make a decent control setup)
> 
> ... I kinda think the 5 gallon "control" would be the most interesting. No ferts, no fish waste, no Co2, real light...might hinge the results more on the "poo-tab" than my other tanks.


I think this is a great idea, if you don't mind putting together another tank. As long as you de-chor this should be a great control. Will the water temp be in normal range? Some plants really slow down in cold water.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

For GEN II test - I'd like to test other substrates if I can.

So far we have:

Black Diamond Blasting Grit. 
Petco brand black sand
Seachem Red Flourite 
turface pro league
standard aquarium gravel

I can switch out to construction sand if someone has Black Diamond.

I'd like to run a test on Plan Cat litter if someone is a Cat owner.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Add me on board, black diamond in mine!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you want me to run the test in my high tech or low tech tank?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Do you want me to run the test in my high tech or low tech tank?


are they BOTH "Petco brand black sand" or are you going to pot the plants? I'm o.k. with either.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I think this is a great idea, if you don't mind putting together another tank. As long as you de-chor this should be a great control. Will the water temp be in normal range? Some plants really slow down in cold water.


Ill thieve water from my cycled 30...it get's no ferts and only has one betta right now, as clean as it gets. I didn't think about the temp, I have a 50w preset...runs about 75 degrees, I think that should suffice. :thumbsup:

_5 gallon topless
6h desk lamp & ~1h direct sunlight. 
0 ferts
0 WC
0 fish_

It's gonna be Thunderdome!


> 2 plants enter, 1 plant leaves!


 (get it, leaves, lol)...FYI Dogfish, if you send me enough "poo-caps" I could run 4 pots in Thunderdome. Don't want to complicate the test, just an idea...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

GEN I test Grp.

1. NWA- Planted, Amazon Sword, Black Diamond Blasting grit
2. Nubster, Hygrophila corymbosa, Petco brand black sand
3. 10gallonplanted, L. Arcuata, Seachem Red Flourite 
4. Dragonfish, Crypt wendtii, turface pro league
5. Daximus, Dwarf Sagittaria, standard aquarium gravel

GEN II Test Grp.

1. DogFish, C. Parva, Const. Sand
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Plain Kitty litter anyone???...You can just pot the plants too.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

subscribed to this. definitely want to see how your "poo pills" work.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh and tank specs

125 gallon 79 degrees, black diamond substrate and odyssea 4x80 lighting, CO2 injection and regular fert dosing, no root tabs


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Isn't anyone curious as to what kind of poo are in the caps? Is it human? Lol :/

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

sevenyearnight said:


> Isn't anyone curious as to what kind of poo are in the caps? Is it human? Lol :/
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's from his well fed dog. Look at his "Toxic Ten" journal, lol.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

My tank specs:

2OL with 10 clay pots with various crypts, cherry shrimp, red rams horns, water temp 78, 7 ph. Ferts 2Xs wk, weekly 20-30% w/c, daily excel. shrimp feed 2X wk. two 4' T-12shop lights that run across 4-20Ls side x Side on a shell industrial bench, 12 hr. photo period.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Hygrophilia Corymbosa 

How about that for another test plant? I have tons of it. It's like duck weed with a stem, lol.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

10 gallon
1 x 15 watt T8
Biweekly API Leaf Zone
Every week 25% WC
Current bio load:
10 T. Espei
4 Peppered Corydoras
2 Neon tetras
150+ RCS

The Ludwigia is rather young I guess you'd say, its only about 6 inches tall.

Fish and shrimp get fed daily, 10 hours light period, and temp 76.
___________


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait? 150 shrimp in a 10g tank....That's like Shrimp substrate.:biggrin:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I had like maybe 300 but I sold a bunch of them. It was pretty overcrowded.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I would like to find 4 more testers, my preference would be people with substrates NOT listed:

Diamond Blasting grit
Petco brand black sand
Seachem Red Flourite 
Turface pro league
Standard aquarium gravel
Const. Sand

I would especially be interested in someone testing with plan Kitty litter, maybe in clay pots.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Would you be interested in someone testing them in a riparium planter with a single _Cyperus _plant? It would be along side the same plant with a competitors root tab.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> Would you be interested in someone testing them in a riparium planter with a single _Cyperus _plant? It would be along side the same plant with a competitors root tab.


I didn't know there was an Organic Root Cap Competitor :icon_ques:icon_ques:icon_ques


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I would like to find 4 more testers, my preference would be people with substrates NOT listed:
> 
> Diamond Blasting grit
> Petco brand black sand
> ...


I can swing kitty litter, lol


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

That would be great! 

Substrate list update:

Diamond Blasting grit
Petco brand black sand
Seachem Red Flourite 
Turface pro league
Kitty litter
Const. Sand

Do we hace a volunteer with Eco-Complete or Amazonia? :big grin:

Anyone want to use that epoxy coated, neon, Goldfish bowl gravel?
:tongue:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

DogFish said:


> I didn't know there was an Organic Root Cap Competitor :icon_ques:icon_ques:icon_ques


My bad! They are definitely not organic. Just a normal root tab.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> That would be great!
> 
> Substrate list update:
> 
> ...



That's what I'm going to use...not neon, but standard Wal-Mart Aquarium Gravel...than and the kitty litter in the other set. :biggrin:

Also, you were wanting a second plant...Hygrophilia Corymbosa ?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Dax - All good stuff.

GEN I Caps were mailed out today!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Testers - You should have or be getting your caps today. Dose is 3-5 caps depending on thew size of the plant. A single young crypt or bunch of stems 3, a large sword 5.

Keep in mind these are ORGANIC ROOT CAPS and not as strong as the chemical version. Of course that obviously makes them safer to use and have in your home.

The analysis was less potent that coffee grounds which are 4-1-3. The theory is you don't need high potency chemicals to grow plants well.

I'm still looking for 4 more testers for the GEN II caps which are a varriation on the mixture.


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

I will test on a 55 gal tank.

Amazonia layer on substrate and mixed inert gravels

Tank is established 9 years now

Test on 2 clumps of Amazon Sword... were large plants 12"+ minimum, now for 2 years are at #1 is 6 inches clump #2 is 5 inches.. basically surviving no good growth

temp mid 70's

low tech to nearly no tech

Ph 6.8 to 7.0

RO water buffered with tap

currently no bioload


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Got mine last night! Is there a specific date you want them to go in the tank?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Dragonfish said:


> Got mine last night! Is there a specific date you want them to go in the tank?


 I was hoping to have all the GEN I Caps in place by this Friday the 15th. Today is fine if you have time. I would like to ask everyone to post a before pick the day they put the caps in. Please post those pics to the thread.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

GEN I test Grp.

1. NWA- Planted, Amazon Sword, Black Diamond Blasting grit
2. Nubster, Hygrophila corymbosa, Petco brand black sand
3. 10gallonplanted, L. Arcuata, Seachem Red Flourite 
4. Dragonfish, Crypt wendtii, turface pro league
5. Daximus, Dwarf Sagittaria, standard aquarium gravel

GEN II Test Grp.

1. DogFish, C. Parva, Const. Sand
2. Longbeach, Amazon Sword, Amazonia 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey I got the caps today, so day 1 will be the 15th right? And I'd also like to add that there is only shrimp in the testing tank now.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Hey I got the caps today, so day 1 will be the 15th right? And I'd also like to add that there is only shrimp in the testing tank now.


If you want to start tonight or Thursday that would be fine. You 3-5 Caps depending on the size of the Plant. Example: Amazon Sword large mature would be 5. A few stems, 3 caps.

Please post a pic the Day you start to this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

*DAY 1 of Organic Root Caps on L. Arcuata*
Okay I put two caps under this Ludwigia Arcuata








This one got nothing








Jsut a tip, i think everyone should use a ruler.

And sorry for the ugly tank, most of the plants when into my new dirty 40B


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Did I do it right? 

Something I want to take note, the shrimp seem to like it. They are all over where I put the cap, but on the other plant they are just acting normal. I did move both plants so you cant say it is that. Wierd, did you put shrimp goodies in it?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Great idea on the ruler. Nothing in there remotely food like.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

My tabs arrived today and the plants I am using arrived yesterday. I'll be planting this evening and will take pics. I'll use a ruler too or something to show size comparison.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I got mine the other day, but will be setting up tonight. I'm running the 4 pots, two with plain gravel, and two with kitty litter. 

We had talked about Dwarf Sag, and you had requested another plant to try out. I can do Dwarf Sag in all 4 pots, I can do Hygro in all 4 pots, or I can mix and match. Please advise your preference. 

Hygro is a pretty root dependent plant as best I can tell, but then so is Dwarf Sag. 

Let me know!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

So whats in it besides poop? Poop will give you nitrogen as it decomposes. Whether or not it also provides minerals, and what minerals in what ratio will depend on the diet of whatever produced the poop. Different animals process food differently as well. Was it dried or fresh?...yuck! That can also change the composition



> They are all over where I put the cap,


You mean CRAP! :biggrin:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Its dry, it looked like brown powder. Im almost tempted to crack one open lolol.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Daximus said:


> I got mine the other day, but will be setting up tonight. I'm running the 4 pots, two with plain gravel, and two with kitty litter.
> 
> We had talked about Dwarf Sag, and you had requested another plant to try out. I can do Dwarf Sag in all 4 pots, I can do Hygro in all 4 pots, or I can mix and match. Please advise your preference.
> 
> ...


Do both, that will add more speices to the test.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got a riparium with white sand blasting sand. I would be testing stellar us and blyxa. Lemme know if you need me....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Robert H said:


> So whats in it besides poop?


The mix is intellectual property :icon_wink


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> I got a riparium with white sand blasting sand. I would be testing stellar us and blyxa. Lemme know if you need me....
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If I'm understand those plants are submersed? Yes, I'd appreciate your help.

Sign up!

GEN II Test Grp.

1. DogFish, C. Parva, Const. Sand
2. Longbeach, Amazon Sword, Amazonia 
3. 
4. 
5.

Then email me yourSnail mail addy. I'll try to have the GEN II Caps out by Friday.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Do both, that will add more speices to the test.


No problem...

How about Hygro in the kitty litter and Dwarf sag in the gravel? :biggrin:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

That works....get 'er done.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Small Change of plans on my part. The 5 gallon isn't going to work out (you don't want to know). In it's absence will be my fully cycled, no Co2, no fert, and basically unused 10 gallon. The temp is a constant 76 degrees. It get 8 hours of 6500k light each day and has filtration via 5-15 Aquatech HOB. It does contain 4 small ghost shrimp and a small wad of Java Moss that I'm trying to resurrect. The shrimp and moss can be removed upon request if you see an issue. 

On the left is root tabbed Dwarf Sag in regular aquarium gravel and tabbed Hygro in kitty litter (just a pinch of black diamond to cap the kitty litter). Both root tabbed plants got 6 tabs. On the right is the same, minus the tabs. 

The plant sizes are not exact, but the best I could do given my current stock. They are both healthy in appearance and pulled from my happy 90 gallon. 









I will make no changes to this setup, other than my normal weekly 25% WC.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Are those glass jars? Very cool! 

Looking forward to seeming the roots grow.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Are those glass jars? Very cool!
> 
> Looking forward to seeming the roots grow.


Yea, I was about to head up to Hobby Lobby and pick up some clay ones...then I realized I had these laying around. You can actually see a tab in the very left jar. 

I really wanted to run more of a control...but then I got to thinking. With out any fish the biological cycle would likely die. That and somehow my 5 gallon got broke in the garage. So I figure the 4 shrimp that were living in my 10 gallon wouldn't mind the plants. 

Hope this works for you!. I expect the Hygro to go insane...with my water I can kill any moss, but I can grow Hygro in my toilet. roud:


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> The mix is intellectual property


I knew you were going to say that! I am sure you are testing the market, but you would have to give more details for me to get excited, otherwise its no different than any other mystery fertilizer, no offense. Sounds like fun though. Maybe you should get on the "Dirty jobs" show! :icon_wink

I can picture the ads... "Aquarium Poo tabs. A little poo goes a long way"! "Don't go green, go BROWN with Aquarium Poo Tabs!"


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Robert H said:


> ... I am sure you are testing the market, but you would have to give more details for me to get excited, otherwise its no different than any other mystery fertilizer, no offense.


No offense taken. 

I'm not really testing the market, I'm testing a theory. The only details I'm willing to offer is that the ingredients are 100% organic. Subscribe, maybe the results will excite you. :icon_wink


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Daximus said:


> ...You can actually see a tab in the very left jar.


Did you happen to notice how long the CAP was intact?

The individual jar planting is a good control. I really wanted these in basically "normal" aquariums. i use clay pots in my grow-up tanks but, I might try to scrounge up two of the same sized jars to monitor the roots.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Did you happen to notice how long the CAP was intact?


The one I'm staring at hasn't dissolved yet. I put this all together at maybe...530 my time, it's now 730. The tab has deformed, and looks to be breaking down a bit. I will keep an eye on it tonight and post back when it does appear to have busted open more. 

The good news is, I don't think this will ever present an issue in real word use. I filled my little jars up about half way, then set the tabs in, then planted and covered with rocks. The "tabs" are very fragile and I think the process of jamming them into established substrate will break them open. 

It should be noted that I have never used a "root tab" of any sort, so I have no experiences to judge from. I will tell you that I was expecting more of a "Tums" and less of a capsule, lol. 

Here is the pic, see the bubble about halfway down...that's the deforming tab.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Just like you I use "dirt" substrate. So new to me also. I'm going to use a set of tweezers to place mine, to duplicate what someone might experience.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Thanks for the update. Just like you I use "dirt" substrate. So new to me also. I'm going to use a set of tweezers to place mine, to duplicate what someone might experience.


I wonder if you decide to start marketing these things if it wouldn't work better by forming them using a press of some sort. I hope the gelatin tabs will break down in plain old water...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well got mine in yesterday, sorry for the fuzzy photos, the lighting was making my camera act up! I didnt have a ruler on hand but the longest leaf is about 10" on both specimens. Aside from the water column dosing there is no root tabs in the substrate








This is the plant without the organic mystery poo tabs 








This plant has the root tabs around it, I placed 5 around it about an inch or so away from the base.








This is a view of the whole tank. The poo tabbed plant is on the left right on the end of the driftwood, the un tabbed plant is the solo one on the right.

The reason I tabbed the plant with others around it is so that I can see if the tabs do make a difference, with the other plants also competing for minerals and it does continue to outgrow the plant without tabs there will be no doubt that they do indeed assist!!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

/off Topic

Your tank is growing in nicely. I haven't seen it for a couple weeks, but the plants seem to have almost doubled!

/on Topic


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Daximus said:


> /off Topic
> 
> Your tank is growing in nicely. I haven't seen it for a couple weeks, but the plants seem to have almost doubled!
> 
> /on Topic


 lol thread hijacker! but thank you! Once I got the co2 going it really took off  the ludwiga and jungle vals are going mad!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

1015 AM my time, 17 hours after submersion...tabs have continued to deform and appear more "gelatinous", however the visible ones have not busted open.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Just set up my GEN II test. 

I have two Hygrophila pinnatifida top cuttings in Constuction site fine gravel/sand in Ball jars. I really just had enough finner sand to make a 1/2" cap. I was able to find two cutting that had the same length of stem, almost the same number of leaves. The one with the tabs had a bigger leaves but less root.

These are in my 20L crypt grow-out tank, there are Cherry shrimp in this tank, my one Nertie snail, MTS (snails), Ramshorns, a few remaining pond snails. 










The CAPed one is on the left with the plant label stake


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Check on my Test plants. I looks like I didn't get one CAP deep enough, I have some content on the surface. Nice thing about the Jar, the substrate is contained.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy pics, next time I'll use manual focus! First pic is with tabs, second no tabs.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Daximus said:


> 1015 AM my time, 17 hours after submersion...tabs have continued to deform and appear more "gelatinous", however the visible ones have not busted open.


At some point between 42 and 72 hours the pills *completely* dissolved. I wish I could be more definitive on the time, but I'm a drinker...deal with it. 

:flick:

Poo pills are in full effect.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

In checking today I noticed both plants have new leaf buds on them.The treated plant's buds are a bit larger. The treated plant's leaves do seem a little darker also. The differences are slight but, they are noticeable


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

havent noticed a huge difference on mine.. the one with the pills looks a little bigger, the leaves also look broader


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I also haven't noticed any difference yet but my tank is pretty low tech so it might take a while to see a difference.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> I also haven't noticed any difference yet but my tank is pretty low tech so it might take a while to see a difference.


Mine has two 4' shop fixture w/ T12 bulbs (contractor box) a HOB, heater, and 12 clay pots with crypts the two ball jars, snails & shrimp....Pretty Low tech too.

However, I did choose a faster growing plant.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

It's tough to tell in my tank thus far. 

My Hygro was similar in size, but not exact. The "poo" Hygro has set new leaves though. The dwarf sag looks the same, but it's a pretty slow grower...I don't know if we'll see a big difference for the first month on them. 

The good news, nothing has died...fish included. :icon_cool


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is my first update. 12-14-11 was plant date, here is 19 days growth. No ferts, no Co2, minimum care. 


Hygro in kitty litter:

It's tough to see what is going better on the Hygro sample. Both have grown, but the poo sample has a pair of new buds...so I think it might be starting to pull ahead. I'll bet by next update there will be a clear winner. In other news, I hypothesize that all plants would prefer kitty litter over plain old aquarium gravel. 

Dwarf Sag in plain old gravel:

Again, it's tough for me to call a real winner. The poo sample melted about half way...not sure if this is due to a planting error, shock, or the poo. I suspect shock. What is surprising is that the poo sample, even with the melt, appears to be as large as the non poo sample..albeit a bit ragged. Also, the poo sample has a new leaf springing out the top, while the non poo looks very stagnant. 



Poo is on the left.


Then 12-14-11









Today 1-3-12


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's my test plants, started on 12-15-2011










The one with the white plant marker is the test plant.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

YYyeeessss its time for updates

First photo is the pilled plant









Un-Pilled









The plant with the organic caps is slightly taller and does appear to be a little more "full" differences are minute but noticeable. It also appears to have a few more leaves.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Dax & NWA!!

I didn't expect the differences to be major as this is an organic mix and you all used a conservative dose. I am excited that these there sample do show some improvement with the Caps over the control plants.

I'm really looking toward to 45 days out!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea, I may be redoing the tank this weekend  But I will keep the test plants seperate, might get some out of water measurements thus far!


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Update! I have pics to upload tonight but just incase I forget I'll post now. Both crypts look great, but they also both have on new leaf growing. The poop crypt's new leaf is clearly twice the size of the non poop. They both started growing at about the same time.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

DragonFish - Thank you for the Update. I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Eeeek I totally forgot about this! Will update tonight, for sure!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Eeeek I totally forgot about this! Will update tonight, for sure!


 
Oooooohhhhhh somebody is gonna be in trouble!!! 

Next week will be time for the 30 day updates me-thinks


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

WOO-HOO!!!










Major advance by the treated plant! 4 babes!!!!

Treated Left - Control Right


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

To clarify I'm using my GENII caps. The mix in these is slightly different from the GENI caps the other 5 testers are using. In the GENII caps I've added another often scoffed at, Natural soil additive. :wink:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

_Wrapping up the test this week. 

Testors will you please post final pics and offer your thoughts on organic root caps_


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

12-14-11










1-3-12










Here is todays picture, 1/29/12. Due to circumstances beyond my control (cant find camera) you will have to suffice with the cell phone picture. 

What I can tell you is the Hygro in kitty litter definitely benefited from the poo pills. It's about an inch and a half taller. 

The dwarf sag is very closely matched. Now this could be for two reasons...inert rocks just suck for plants...and the addition of any tab is likely to leech out given low CEC...or the poo pills helped because as you can see above the left plant had burned off pretty good when I planted it. 

As always, plants with the "product" are on the left. roud:


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

This photo is roughly at the 30 day window.










The capped plant is the one on the left side of the tank at the bottom portion of the driftwood. The uncapped plant is the sword at the far right.

These photos were taken today as a end measurement of the test period.










This is the capped plant. As you can see the plant is quite full and a few leaves are actually reaching the waters surface!










This is the un capped plant, overall height is few inches shorter then the capped plant. Also appears to have fewer leaves / less full appearance.


Over the period of the test the initial 20 days or so did not show a huge difference in plant size / color, there were some minute differences. After that period the capped plant really seemed to take off in the growth visibly showing a difference in growth vs the non capped plant.

Overall as a organic substitute for those who are more of a purist in the sense of how they set up their tank these caps would fit the bill I am sure. They do cause an increase of growth and health of plant apparent in these tests. I am pleased with the results.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Capped plant








Uncapped








In my test the capped plant was half an inch shorter than the uncapped plant. In my LOW tech tank the capped plant caught up in growth with the other plant and exceeded the uncapped plant by a quarter of an inch. The capped plant also grew another stem. On the first week the capped plant also produced some red at the top, the other did not. I think there is market for these caps. They work well and are organic. Who isn't going organic? I am also pleased with the results of these caps. 

Sorry for no updates I was busy!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

*Thanks to my testors!!!*

I was actually rather impressed with the results being the one that knows what's in the Caps :biggrin: 

I knew there would be an improvement in everyone's plants but, this was rather impressive for a low dose organic supplement.

I am currently working on a GENIII mix that might out preform GENI & GENII caps


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

DogFish said:


> *Thanks to my testors!!!*
> 
> I was actually rather impressed with the results being the one that knows what's in the Caps :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Sweet. I want to put in an order for 50 or so when you get to that point. I want to try some testing in my main Co2 injected tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's the poop on the end of my test. 
Sorry pictures aren't too great, and the tank is very low tech.

Plant pic 1 is the day of the capsules, the plant on the right is the test plant.... approx 5"

Plant pic 2 is 30 days out, the plant on the right (test) is approaching 7"

That for me is incredible... these two swords have done nothing for 4 years!!!!


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am willing to setup a ten with Akadema sand, and 2x13 cf 6500 k lights. I can purchase plants at the sway meet this weekend if you don't mind an aquarium set up from scratch!


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess I am too late haha.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Klaus - No you are not late, you are early. :big grin:

I think by next week I'll be ready to start a test on my GENIII mix. I'm still tweaking it a bit.

I would be happy to have your help.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

*WANTED TESTERS for GENNIII CAPS*

*** 100% POOP FREE ***
The Vegan alternative to My ORGANIC GENi & GENII Caps.

The testers will grow two of the same species, appx the same size plant, in opposite sides of the same tank. One gets the GEN III Root Caps, one doesn't. Not the strickest application of scientific method, I know. But, it will serve the purpose.

The testers will take a pic Day 1, 30 and 45 pic of both plants. also, do a product review.

The plants will need to be rooted Sp. and ONLY standard type inert or qusi-inert substrates, NO "DIRT" substrates.

If your interested, Add your name, plant you'd use and your substrate, to the list. Then post a copy of the whole list. I will supply enough caps to run the test and if this is successful the testers will receive an order of the caps after the test is completed.

1. DogFish, Const. site Gravel
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Kyguylal (Jan 21, 2012)

1. DogFish, Const. site Gravel
2.kyguylal Echinodorus amazonicus, petco black sand
3.
4.
5.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

If I get this 40 breeder I am looking at I will let you know


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> If I get this 40 breeder I am looking at I will let you know


Great! Let me know.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

My results were pretty dramatic! These crypts came from the same mother and are 12" away from each other in the same tank. The non-capped plant is turning yellow and the growth has been a bit stunted. The plant with the caps is dark green and much healthier! I'm really impressed! Keep in mind this tank has turface pro league substrate and no fertilization at all! 

Non-capped:









Capped:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

WHOA!!! Doesn't even look like the same SP. of Crypt!


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

1. DogFish, Const. site Gravel
2.kyguylal Echinodorus amazonicus, petco black sand
3. Klaus07 Crypt blassi, spiralis and balansae
4.
5.


----------



## el_capitan (Jan 28, 2012)

1. DogFish, Const. site Gravel
2.kyguylal Echinodorus amazonicus, petco black sand
3. Klaus07 Crypt blassi, spiralis and balansae
4. el_capitan Crypt wendtii, black diamond
5.

Does it matter that my tank is low tech?


----------



## sreid (Feb 10, 2011)

1. DogFish, Const. site Gravel
2.kyguylal Echinodorus amazonicus, petco black sand
3. Klaus07 Crypt blassi, spiralis and balansae
4. el_capitan Crypt wendtii, black diamond
5. sreid crypt willisii, eco-complete


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I will take one more spot ... But, NO more Crypts...LOL

Also must be a different substrate that the other testers are using. No dirtied tanks, these are meant for inert substrates.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

All Caps mailed out.

Still open to one more Tester.


----------



## Jacob928 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 20gallon, black diamond sand with some water sprite in that tank i could test. NO fertilizers in there yet. And i have water sprite in another 20 gallon tank with flourite i could compare. Or i have another 20 gallon with flourite i could compare with the other flourite tank. I could do a 3-way comparison. lol


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Jacob928 - Thanks for the offer, PM sent.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopefully all Caps have been received by now. Please post pic once you have used the Caps. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## sreid (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 1

Eco-Complete Substrate
Crypt Willisii

The Uncapped Plant is approx 7" between Leaf Tips
The Capped Plant approx 6" Between Leaf Tips


I found it a little difficult to insert the caps with my hands a couple of inches into the substrate without tweezers(the gel cap became a little slimy in the water) but it is do-able with a little effort.


----------

